
Modern C++: Variadic template parameters and tuples - ingve
http://www.murrayc.com/permalink/2015/12/05/modern-c-variadic-template-parameters-and-tuples/
======
nly
I've never found a use for std::tuple. It comes with a lot of inconvenience
without providing much power.

Boost Fusion on the other hand is extremely powerful. It's relatively
straightforward, for example, to write a function that takes a
std::function<R(A,B,C) and returns a new function<R(vector<string>) that
performs argument count checking and lexical interpretation before invoking
it. Doing that with std::tuple would be a mission.

~~~
jzwinck
Tuples are useful for writing fairly low level features such as marshalling
between threads. std::bind is another way, if you need to marshal arguments
with a function...but if you don't have a function to call, it's just a tuple.

~~~
eloff
Lambda captures are great for that too, especially since C++14, where you can
use move semantics with the captures (e.g. marshal std::unique_ptr)

------
pjmlp
I remember Murray's blog from the old Gtkmm days, boy it was a long time ago.

